# Java Outlook Attachment Problem



## ThirdKeeper (18. August 2008)

Moin!

*Problem:*
Eine aus Java erzeugte File an Outlook (als Attachment) übergeben.
Zusätzlich noch Empfänger, Betreff (Subject) und EMail-Text (Body) ausfüllen.

Mein nicht funktionierender Ansatz:


```
...
File f = new File("c:/Test.txt");
String body = "Hallo!";
String email [] = new String[] {
    "rundll32",
    "url.dll,FileProtocolHandler",
    "mailto:"+ emailAddress 
            + "&Subject="+subject
            + "&Body="+body
            + "&Attachment=\""+f.getAbsolutePath()+"\""};
Runtime.getRuntime().exec( email );
...
```

Es wird alles bis auf Attachment ausgefüllt?

Habe auch schon folgendes mit gleichem Ergebnis versucht:

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd.exe start mailto:"
            + emailAddress 
            + "?&Subject="+subject
            + "&Body="+body
            + "&Attachment=\""+f.getAbsolutePath()+"\"" );
```

Hab schon sämtliche Foren durchforstet, leider ohne Erfolg!
Es existieren zwar Lösungen, aber die funktionieren wohl nur
mit Outlook Versionen vor 2003!?

Bin für EURE Hilfe sehr Dankbar


----------



## ThirdKeeper (18. August 2008)

Was allerding funktioniert ist:


```
cmd c:\...\OUTLOOK.exe /a c:\test.txt
```

Doch einen festen Pfad ein zu setzen ist denk ich mal die schlechteste Lösung
und ausserdem fehlen dann subject und body. 

Kann man das Problem mit der *Java-Mail-API* lösen?
Also Outlook öffnen und dort den Anhang und die Einträge vornehmen?


----------

